
$1.1M German museum piece falls victim to cleaning lady - tathagatadg
http://acn.liveauctioneers.com/index.php/features/art-design/5834-german-museum-piece-falls-victim-to-cleaning-lady
======
antoinehersen
An article with a pic: <http://www.thelocal.de/society/20111103-38649.html>

------
grannyg00se
"She said that cleaning crews had orders to remain 20 centimetres (eight
inches) away from artworks but it was unclear if the woman had received the
directive from the external company that employed her."

Even if she had received such a directive, I think she could be forgiven for
mistaking that "tower of wooden slats under which a rubber trough was placed"
as art.

------
BigZaphod
Does anyone know why that pile was valued at $1.1M in the first place? I
occationally stack junk in piles myself, so I'm kind of interested in the
prospect of turning that habit into a business model...

